# Five year old with wobbly teeth - normal??



## New Mrs W

Hello.

My eldest was five in September. He's a tall boy, one of the tallest in his class but my husband and I are pretty tall so no huge shock. Last Sunday night he said his tooth felt a bit weird. He said it again on Monday morning so I had a look and it was wobbly. By Wednesday night it had fallen out!! That seemed pretty quick to me and freaked me out a bit. I'd already thought he was a bit young at 5.5 to be losing teeth, but have read that 5-6 is the average age to lose their first tooth. It was one of the middle bottom teeth he lost, the first tooth he got as a baby. Well now, a week and two days after finding his first wobbly tooth, he's got another. It's the other middle bottom tooth and I seem to think he got it pretty soon after his very first tooth. But again, I'm a bit freaked out. My dentist (a family friend) is on holiday this week so I can't call him to ask if it's normal. I'm a big worrier and I'm wondering is it could be a sign of some sort of deficiency or illness. A couple of friends have told me it was the same for their children when they lost their first teeth but I just wondered if anyone else had experienced similar??


----------



## Neko

My son lost his first teeth (two bottom) just before his fifth birthday. Those first two teeth tend to come out around the same time.


----------



## alibaba24

This is the exact way my daughters bottom two fell out age 5 too


----------



## Twinmum87

My twins were 5 yr 5 months and 5 yr 7 months when they lost their first teeth. There were kids in there class who lost them earlier. A couple still at 4 yr old.


----------



## gingajewel

Megan is five and has lost four of her teeth and two more are wobbly!! At our last dentist appointment three months ago the dentist said it was completely normal.


----------



## SophiasMummy

I noticed last week my 5 year olds front bottom two teeth are wobbly. I've been hoping they would start falling out sooner rather than later a she's had some problems with her top two front teeth even though they are brushed twice a day and dentist said there's nothing to be done but just wait for them to fall out so I'm hoping now the bottom two are wobbling that the top two wont be far behind. no one else I knows kids who are the same age have any wobbly teeth yet


----------



## CormacksGirl

My sons two bottom two teeth came out the exact same way! Noticed his first wobbly tooth at night time, next day that came out! About a week later he lost his second tooth! He now has two new ones growing in their place he was 5yr 9month old!


----------



## CaptainMummy

My eldest turned 5 less than a month ago and her bottom two are both hanging by a thread and I dont see them lasting more than a few days longer!

Forgot to add, there are loads of kids in her class who have lost some teeth (including top ones) so Im guessing 5 is a pretty typical age to start losing them.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Yep, my son lost his first 2 bottom middle within a few weeks of each other, soon after he turned 6.


----------



## Rags

My friends daughter has lost her 4 middle bottom teeth very quickly but you can see the two adult teeth already pushing through - they need the space. My son who is the same age hasn't lost any but at our last dental appointment our dentist pointed out the his two back adult molars are about to push through - my friends daughter is showing no sign of those yet. It's amazing how different they all are from each other.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas is 5 (6 in May) and I think he's the only one left in his class with all of his teeth. A couple had them start to fall out in Reception year. One of his has started to go very slightly wobbly this past week and he's constantly fiddling with it - I think he feels left out :lol:


----------



## maria43

My 5 year old hasn't lost any yet but he's starting to get a few wobbly ones! Don't think it will be long before he loses one.


----------



## New Mrs W

Thanks everybody, that's reassured me. Wobbly tooth number two is still only slightly wobbly so I think it could be a while before that one falls out. I do wish all this growing up business would slow down and he could be my baby a bit longer, it seems like only yesterday that I found his first little tooth popping through his gum x


----------



## morri

i knew a small 9 yo who still had all milk teeth :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

morri said:


> i knew a small 9 yo who still had all milk teeth :haha:

I still have three :blush:


----------

